# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Parfum-Preise in Thailand
Da hier, heute abend Tote Hose ist, schreib ich mal was, was ich nicht für wichtig halte aber die Frage dazu kommt ab und an. Könnte ich in 3 Wochen auch selber recherchiernen, aber vielleicht kann ich es mir ja sparen

Meine Frau hat, als sie vor mittlerweile 6 Wochen  :traurig: nach Thailand geflogen ist, Unmengen Parfum mitgenommen, weil das angeblich, in Thailand so teuer sei!?

Ist das so?

Weiß noch, als wir und von unseren Trauzeugen in BKK verabschiedet haben (Er Deutsch, sie Thai) hat die Frau auch gesagt, wir sollten beim nächsten Besuch Parfum aus Deutschland mitbringen  ::  

Oder liegt das nicht am Preis, sondern am Geruch?

OK; ich weiß, ist fast so wie Toi-Papier von Tesco, aber ihr schreibt ja nichts, ihr Tünnemänner! :yes: 

Grüße

Volker

PS: Tünnemann darf ich hier, zu jedem sagen, ohne Gefahr zu laufen, eine Beleidigungsklage zu bekommen oder gar eine Freundschaft zu verlieren! Nur wegen der regionalen Unterschiede, zur Erklärung!

----------


## Joseph

Naja Volker, aber ich lese hier noch und  will natürlich kein Tünnemann sein, daher schreib ich hier, obwohl ich von Parfum nicht die Bohne verstehe...

Von den Preis in D habe ich keinerlei Ahnung, aber hier kannst Du ein paar Thaipreise sehen:

http://www.namhom.com/

"nahm hoom" (น้ำหอม) ist das Thaiwort für Parfum, wörtlich "Wasser das duftet".

Möglicherweise ist das Problem in Th, dass dort die Wässerchen nicht "echt" sind, aber wer kann das schon unterscheiden...Thais ahmen ja alles nach...

Joseph

----------


## big_cloud

"Made in Germany" steht bei den Thais hoch im Kurs 4711 oder Tosca fuer Schwiegermutter und Kosmetika ohne Whitener sind bei der Damenwelt dort sehr beliebt  ::

----------

Joseph, durch deine Antwot, hat mir dieser "Blödsinnspost" doch schon wieder etwas gebracht, weiß ich doch jetzt was Parfum in Thai heisst! Und bei den Preisen, schau ich mal. Danke

Und, ich würde mir nie erlauben, dich persönlich, als Tünnemann, zu bezeichnen! (1-2 Andere Member schon)

Grüße

Volker

----------

> "Made in Germany" steht bei den Thais hoch im Kurs 4711 oder Tosca fuer Schwiegermutter und Kosmetika ohne Whitener sind bei der Damenwelt dort sehr beliebt


Ohne Whitener ? Das versteh ich jetzt gar nicht, denke die wollen das alle, so wie in D alle Bräunungscreme wollen oder sich im Solarium Hautkebs zulegen.

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Joseph

Volker, "Tünnemann" ist nichts Schlimmes. Gibt man das Wort bei Google ein,
findet man sogar eine Website für "Tünnemänner und Co.", und einen Prof. Tünnemann gibt es auch!

Joseph

----------

Aber. Lothar, danke für den Tipp, nehm ich doch der Schwiegermama mal Tosca mit: Habe ich das letzte mal 1973 gekauft, dann ist meine Oma gestorben.

Dafür gibt es kein Smily (Nicht ironisch gemeint!!)

Grüße

Volker

----------


## big_cloud

Ja ohne Whitener, in Thailand gibts ja sogar NIVEA nur mit Whitener
die Maedel merken halt das Cremes ohne Whitener sanfter zur Haut sind

----------

Internationale Parfums sind in Thailand etwa gleich teuer. Vielleicht minimal billiger. Liegen so um 3.000 Baht.
Markenparfums sind qualitativ einfach besser als "Billigproduktionen", die so um 150 - 500 Baht liegen.
Die Duftnote beurteilt jeder anders. Vergessen darf man nicht, dass Thais zum Markenfetischismus neigen.
Fazit, Parfum lohnt sich kaum in Deutschland zu kaufen.

----------


## schiene

Billig Fake Parfüme in ne Originalflsche mit Made in Germany abfüllen!Wetten,die merken keinen Unterschied.

----------

Den Unterschied merkt man sofort, wenn man schon vorher Markenparfum benutzt hat.

----------


## schiene

> Den Unterschied merkt man sofort, wenn man schon vorher Markenparfum benutzt hat.


ja wenn.....,aber die wenigsten Thais werden den Unterschied feststellen.

----------

Jo, Schiene, so is et.
Deshalb kann ich Volker nur raten, sich aus der Parfumgeschichte raus zu halten. Sollen sich die Mädels das selber kaufen.
Und wenn die ein paar Fläschchen für je 3.000 Baht haben wollen, sollte Volker die entsprechende Ansage machen.
Auch ein paar Fläschchen für je 300 Baht sind nicht angesagt, nur weil die Langnase mit der dicken Geldbörse aufschlägt.

----------


## Dieter

> Den Unterschied merkt man sofort, wenn man schon vorher Markenparfum benutzt hat.


Allerdings. Die thailaendischen Parfumplakiate kann man vergessen. Das riecht nur 10 Minuten gut, danach wird aus nam hom sehr schnell nam men   :cool:  .

----------

> Zitat von Monta
> 
> Den Unterschied merkt man sofort, wenn man schon vorher Markenparfum benutzt hat.
> 
> 
> ja wenn.....,aber die wenigsten Thais werden den Unterschied feststellen.



Für wie blöd haltet ihr beiden eigentlich moderne Thai(-frauen)?

----------

Wieso "ihr beiden"?
Mir ist das doch klar. 
Mir ist aber auch klar, dass sich Madame ihre Luxusartikel selber kaufen soll,
sofern sie denn eigenes Geld hat.

----------

> Jo, Schiene, so is et.

----------

Phommel, das eine schließt das andere doch nicht aus.
Die Mehrzahl werden immer noch keine Parfumerxpertinnen sein. Dass sie fast alle auf Markenartikel stehen, ist auch klar.

----------

Mangelnde Expertinnen was die einzelnen Düfte vielleicht angeht, aber 'nen Original von einer Fälschung ( welche nach 10 Minuten verduftet ist ), dürfte wohl jede erkennen.

----------

> Dass sie fast alle auf Markenartikel stehen, ist auch klar.


Und das nicht nut bei Parfum, früher habe ich Waschmittel immer bei Aldi gekauft, heute haben wir Persil im Haus.

Grüße

Volker

----------

> Wieso "ihr beiden"?
> Mir ist das doch klar. 
> Mir ist aber auch klar, dass sich Madame ihre Luxusartikel selber kaufen soll,
> sofern sie denn eigenes Geld hat.


Selbst deutsche Ehefrauen, bekommen ab und an, mal Parfum von ihren Ehemännern geschenkt!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Hua Hin

Volker, das mit dem Markenfimmel hätte ich aber gleich wieder 
abgeschafft. Es sind heute soviele Markenartikel in diesen Billigdingern
unter anderem Namen versteckt, sogar bei ALDI.

...und wieso kaufste Parfüm nicht einfach im DUTY-Free Shop
auf dem deutschen Flughafen? Das haste Markenware zu einem vernünftigen Preis.

Gruss Alex

----------

Volker ich würde unbedingt ein paar Pakete Persil mit nach Thailand nehmen.

----------

> Selbst deutsche Ehefrauen, bekommen ab und an, mal Parfum von ihren Ehemännern geschenkt!


Deine Frau hat doch schon eine Aldi-Tüte voll Parfum mitgenommen. Für wen eigentlich?
Willst Du jetzt nochmal einen Musterkoffer voll mitnehmen?
Oder will Deine Frau die nächsten Jahre in Thailand bleiben?
Das konnte ich natürlich nicht wissen.   ::

----------

Persil bleibt zu Hause und Parfum gibt es nur für mich, kaufe meinen Jahresbedarf immer im Duty free.

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Erich

> Zitat von schiene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Zitat von Monta
> 
> ...


Stefan, dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Also in Sachen Kosmetik hab ich so einige Einkaufstouren mit einer wahren Expertin durch...

----------


## Samuianer

Mein Tip:

"Proben sammeln und die "grosszuegig veschenken" und es hat sich...ansonsten ist hier z.T. Alles gesagt worden.


Duty Free Parfum nur auf Zwischenstop in Mitttelost billiger, ansonsten auf Angebote daheim achten (Douglas z.B.)

Zum Thema "Whitener": es gibt ja sage und schreibe NIVEA Deo-Roller mit "Whitener"!!!!!!???????????

----------

> Zum Thema "Whitener": es gibt ja sage und schreibe NIVEA Deo-Roller mit "Whitener"!!!!!!???????????


Jetzt willste uns aber verar...., oder  ::  

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Erich

Guckste da, Volker:

http://www.binderdatasystems.com/822...folgskurs.html

 ::

----------

Erich, es ist mir durchaus bekannt, dass es Nivea in Thailand gibt aber Deoroller mit Whitener?

Übringen, als meine Frau im Januar hier ankam hatte sie 10



davon dabei, weile sie dachte, Nivea gibt es in Deutschgland nicht  :: 

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Erich

Volker, musst auch mal die Seite lesen:

"Auch bei NIVEA Deodorant basiert der Erfolg auf einem Produkt der Whitening Linie. Der Whitening Extra Care Roll-On wurde gelauncht und auch der passende TV-Spot lief nun erstmals im thailändischen Fernsehen"

steht da zum Beispiel. :aetsch: 

Erich

----------

Hast Erich, Asche auf mein Haupt!

Grüße

Volker

----------

Made in Germany bei Parfum?

----------


## Daniel Sun

4711?!

----------

Daniel, *Parfum!*

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ist 4711 kein Parfum?

----------

Nee Kölnisch Wasser oder Eau de Toilette

----------

